# Splendid MOROCCO !



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

That's about enough ok.


----------



## Maltaboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Fantastic !


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

Absolutly fabolous photos. 

I didn't know that Marocco has such wonderfull sceneries. Lucky you! I should visit your country some day in future.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

I also want to visit the Piltvice park, I falt inlove with it !
They should open direct flights btw Croatia & Morocco


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Your maps, as usual, of Morocco are wrong. Western Sahara, according to the UN, is a country occupied by Morocco. It is not ACTUALLY a LEGAL part of the Moroccan state.


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

Redalinho said:


>


Don´t lie Redalinho.

*This is Spain* 

Look the soldiers -> "Regulares del Tercio" spanish people. 


Please, stop this now


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

What´s next Redalinho , pics of Madrid or Barcelona in your Morocco threads?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

arriaca said:


> Don´t lie Redalinho.
> 
> *This is Spain*
> 
> ...


Badis is in Morococ, would stop posting provocative messages when it's about your african neighboor?


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## alvaro_urbano (Jul 6, 2006)

Some of this pics are SPAIN, stop!!


----------



## pichuneke (Jan 16, 2006)

Do you have the legal rights of all the photographies that you are posting here?

What is its license? Are they published under the "Creative Commons" license? Who is Reda Lemmai? Did he gave you permission to post them here?

If not, they are illegal and must be removed...


----------



## alvaro_urbano (Jul 6, 2006)

edit


----------



## alvaro_urbano (Jul 6, 2006)

Reladinho, Sahara is a ocuppated territory, and some of island which you put like morocco are Spain


----------



## pichuneke (Jan 16, 2006)

alvaro_urbano said:


> ^^ Este tio es #### a ver si tiene ###### a banearnos a todos



^^ Edita y borra las palabras despectivas que has puesto. Solo justificas más su actitud negativa ante los demás moderadores de skyscrapercity 

^^ Edit and eliminate the words you have put. Doing that you justify his negative attitude respecting the rest of skyscrapercity's moderators.


----------



## alvaro_urbano (Jul 6, 2006)

^^ si mejor, era un calenton, pero lo demas que he puesto no lo edito porque es verdad


----------



## SodaPop· (Oct 21, 2006)

Aná uhibb dalika al-hammám! 
I like also the Spanish and Moroccan places posted above, simply splendid.


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

Redalinho said:


> Badis is in Morococ, would stop posting provocative messages when it's about your african neighboor?



¿Provocative messages?

Just stop think Ceuta, Melilla, Alhucemas, etc. are occupied territories.

You know Western Sahara is not Morocco. 

Please mods stop lies. 

Nothing can use Skyscrapercity in order to say lies. Nothing.


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

We should better ignore him


----------



## Casa (Jan 10, 2006)

please spanish people stop making a mess in anything moroccan, if you think sahara is not moroccan is your point of view and there is no need to repeat it all the time and to make a mess , plus this thread is for travel and geography not for political issues, and i ask the mods of this section to stop the spaming of this thread by political concerns


----------



## pichuneke (Jan 16, 2006)

^^ Nobody is making a mess in anything moroccan. Someone has made some corrections about the photos, that are geographically mistaken, regarding photos from Spain and territories with its future pending of the United Nations Organization. That's it.


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

We should better ignore them


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

¿Do you know something about Timor?

And geography includes countries and frontiers, but not lies


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Casa said:


> please spanish people stop making a mess in anything moroccan, if you think sahara is not moroccan is your point of view and there is no need to repeat it all the time and to make a mess , plus this thread is for travel and geography not for political issues, and i ask the mods of this section to stop the spaming of this thread by political concerns


The best thing to do is to ignore them 

Now we all know what it is the objective of this "protected" people


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

wonderful, gotta love Morocco!


----------



## Zombile (Jul 11, 2006)

I get bored by all your repeated Morocco propaganda. Do you know what harm you do to your country's reputation in this forum?!


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

i'd love to visit morocco and the next time in in europe and am in spain, i plan on taking a trip down to morocco. do americans need a visa?


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

jmancuso said:


> i'd love to visit morocco and the next time in in europe and am in spain, i plan on taking a trip down to morocco. do americans need a visa?


US passport holders don't need a visa to enter Morocco for tourism or business.
There are several ferry connections to Morocco, mainly from Spain. A ferry between Algeciras and tangier for example will take only 40 minutes
Some companies run also buses between Tarifa and Algeciras for free (25 minutes), so you will have no problems getting to the train station.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Zombile said:


> I get bored by all your repeated Morocco propaganda. Do you know what harm you do to your country's reputation in this forum?!


He's just posting pictures for Christ's sakes... if you don't like it, go away!


----------

